
Apple Is Recording Your Moves (2011) - brudgers
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/apple-location-tracking.html
======
grzm
This was addressed in the next update:

[https://www.pcworld.com/article/227171/apple_ios_update_remo...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/227171/apple_ios_update_removes_location_tracking.html)

Related HN comments at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2469375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2469375)

------
KiDD
So old...

